# Toronto Schools



## Lyfeenz (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the MT schools in Toronto ?
Or does anyone know which is good or which isn't , i'm shopping for a school and any input would be graciously accepted.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

We have people here from Toronto, but I don't know about anyone who studies Muay Thai there.


----------



## BLiSS420 (May 11, 2003)

damn i'm looking for the same thing.. any luck on finding a MT school here in TO man?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2003)

Have either of you been successful in finding such a school?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll ask my Kruu about any "good" schools in Toronto, we are based in Ottawa so he should know all the Toronto guys.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## FruitLoopy (Jun 1, 2003)

Yes, there is some in TO. One is on Progress Ave in Scarborough.

I'll try to post a link shortly.


:asian:

Troy White


----------



## FruitLoopy (Jun 1, 2003)

King Siam Thai Boxing Club,
                34 Elmsthorpe Ave,Toronto,Ontario M5P 2LP
                Attn: Kru Sichart Yodkerepauprai,
                Tel: (1-416) 653-3216

        SIAM NO.1 Thai Boxing School
                Master Suchart Yodkeripauprai
                1445B Bathurst Street, Toronto, Canada M5R 3J2
                (416) 534-1343

        Sun Kune Do Thai Boxing
                129 Thorny Vineway,Willowdale,Ontario
                Attn: Tyrone S. Herod
                Tel: (1-416) 756-4466

Ultimate Martial Arts 
680 Progress Ave, Scarborough


I hope this helps.


Troy White


----------



## Lyfeenz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks for research Troy !!

I went by the one in scarborough it looks 
like a pretty good school. Too far for me to go though. I'll pop by king siam on elmsthorpe and let you guys know what i find. If anyone knows anything about the teachers at said schools , i would really like to know before i join a school . 
Again thanks for the help  !!!!!

Alex.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello Master White

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## FruitLoopy (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr. Mavis, I hope to see you this weekend in Ottawa.(I'm leaving here in ten minutes) 

:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 7, 2003)

It was good seeing you again Sir, I'm sorry we didn't get to talk too much.  I still plan to come by and visit your school sometime soon.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## 2looselatrek (Jul 9, 2003)

http://houseofmuaythai.com/index.html


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLiSS420 _
> *damn i'm looking for the same thing.. any luck on finding a MT school here in TO man? *



Did you have any luck?


----------



## TOmuaythai (Jul 28, 2004)

Ajarn Suchart has relocated his gym several times. The addresses at Bathurst, St.Clair, Elmsthrope, etc. are not there anymore.
The current location is 2772 Dufferin St. The gym is called House of Muay Thai (formerly known as Siam #1)
http://houseofmuaythai.com/

Ultimate Martial Arts is located at 680 Progress Ave. (416) 289-9997
http://www.ultimatethaiboxing.com/

Tiger Gym is located at 2730 Dundas West. It's a small place, located above the auto body shop.

Kombat Arts in Mississauga. http://www.kombatarts.com/

I don't know about the status of Sun Kune Do and Lumpini locations, but I know Mafa gym is defunct, if you should come across that. There are also a few new gyms starting up, such as Scorpion in Scarborough.

Of the above, only Ultimate and Tiger gyms belong to CAMTAO, the sole organization recognized by the Ontario government as a sanctioning body for amateur muay thai fights. Pro fights are not sanctioned at this time.
This means that fighters from gyms not belonging to CAMTAO cannot fight in Ontario, and violation of this may result in criminal charges.

See http://www.camtao.org/ for further info.

For people looking for gyms elsewhere in Ontario, there is Phady's in the Kitchener/Waterloo area:
http://www.phadymuaythai.com/
at Waterloo Regional Boxing Academy, 1253 King St. E.; Kitchener
They can direct you to gyms in Stratford, and I think Barrie.

There is also Iron Tiger in Stoney Creek:
http://www.geocities.com/irontigermuaythai/


Hope this helps.


----------



## yoursupremacy (Dec 31, 2008)

The newest muay thai and kickboxing fitness centre of Toronto is opening on February 1st, 2009. Located on Adelaide and Spadina the RENEGADE gym will open its doors providing muay thai and kickboxing classes during the hole day: morning classes, mid-day classes and night classes. The 6000 sq. feet of gym will have the top material of the market and will have the best classes ever! The gym is affiliated with the Brazilian school Killer Bee: yes, that is right: where Anderson Silva trains. Learn at the best muay thai movements that Anderson shows on UFC and have fun! That is all we have for you: achieve your goals delighting yourself! Are you tired of the old school muay thai? Tired of ruled traditional schools? Come to meet our new system of learning martial arts, losing lots of pounds, increase your cardio and energy and feel the best about yourself! More information at 647 929 0926 / 416 616 7078. Website will be on air soon.


----------



## yoursupremacy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ready for 2009s most intense, challenging and FUN work-out option? Torontos unique new downtown thai and kickboxing centre, *RENEGADE* *GYM* opens February 1st, 2009. Get individualized kickboxing instruction with Torontos top instructors, day and night.  And beginners can start ANY time!

Centrally located at Adelaide and Spadina, this brand-new 6000 sq. foot gym facility will provide three streams

- *Fitness Program*: for those looking to develop strength and muscular definition, take their cardio to new levels, and feel amazing as they try something different. Get ready to work hard and make new friends!
- *Amateur Athlete Program*: for those looking to compete in in-house and local competitions. _Males and females with experience in other sports are welcome!_
- *Elite Competitive Program*: for those preparing to compete at the regional, national and international levels.

Contact us for more information visit *www.renegademtk.com*, and get ready for a fun challenge!


----------



## yoursupremacy (Jan 9, 2009)

Ready for 2009s most intense, challenging and FUN work-out option? Torontos unique new downtown thai and kickboxing centre, *RENEGADE* *GYM* opens February 1st, 2009. Get individualized kickboxing instruction with Torontos top instructors, day and night.  And beginners can start ANY time!

Centrally located at 345 Adelaide St W (Adelaide and Spadina), this brand-new 6000 sq. foot gym facility will provide three streams:

-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]*Fitness Program*: for those looking to develop strength and muscular definition, take their cardio to new levels, and feel amazing as they try something different. Get ready to work hard and make new friends!
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]*Amateur Athlete Program*: for those looking to compete in in-house and local competitions. _Males and females with experience in other sports are welcome!_
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]*Elite Competitive Program*: for those preparing to compete at the regional, national and international levels.

Contact us for more information at 647.929.0926 or 416.616.7078, or visit *www.renegademtk.com*, and get ready for a fun challenge!


----------



## faerie2 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.tkmt.ca/index.html TKMT 
This place is fantastic - it's right downtown at Queen and Bathurst. Large, bright, clean space and fantastic instructors.


----------

